# Ford 8N Front End Assembly



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

I need to move the front end assembly (hood and radiator attached to this piece) from one 8N and swap it with the front end of another 8N. The purpose is to mount a Wagner loader to the second 8N. It is easy enough to remove the bolts holding it to the engine but it is not clear how to get the lynch/king pin out. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Glen640, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached parts diagram. Item #9 bolster, #20 pivot pin, #13 bushing.

Removing the pin and bushing is a fairly challenging job. There's 60-70 years of rust between surfaces. You will need a good supply of penetrating oil, a torch, and a press. 

If you can get the pin to rotate by beating on the "ear", heating, etc. you have broken the rust bond and the pin should come out...use a slide hammer or a press on it. 

The best way that I've seen to get the bushing out is to use a sawzall and make cuts at 4 o'clock and 8 o'clock, taking care to not cut the axle material. Then using a hammer and chisel, fold the bushing segments inward. 

There should be quite a bit of information available on the internet. 

Alternatively, you can take it to a machine shop.


----------



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks Big T.

I am attaching 2 pics (but I don't know if t worked). These are the two front ends I am working with. #2 looks similar to your attached diagram and assuming I could get the bolt and washer out, I don;t see where to attach the slide hammer. #1 doesn't resemble the diagram and so I do not know what to do to remove the pin. No bolt and no place to attach the slide hammer (assuming I can get the the front PTO extension off which I am having difficulty with). And would you know what the strange piece is on the lynch pin, under the PTO extension?


----------

